# 2010 Lexus RX-350 | 22" Giovanna Wheels Dublin 6 Silver Machine | Staggered set up |



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2010 Lexus RX-350 | 22" Giovanna Wheels Dublin 6 Silver Machine | Staggered set up |*


For This 2010 Lexus RX-350 we ran a s set of 22" Giovanna Wheels Dublin 6 in a silver machine finish. Rim and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 265-35-22 & 295-30-22 Tires.
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f7Ab


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f7Ab
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KXMyBV


__
https://flic.kr/p/KXMyBV
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/KXMxmi


__
https://flic.kr/p/KXMxmi
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f3Cb


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f3Cb
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f7Ab


__
https://flic.kr/p/K2f7Ab
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

